# Food it seems like not much



## lightwt44 (Apr 14, 2014)

im not cal rt i think


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 14, 2014)

this is 25.5 g protein 20g carb 10g fat ned to eat this 6-7 times a day getting ready for a show is this right ?


----------



## Azog (Apr 14, 2014)

What are your stats? So this is about 1632-1904 cals a day? I'd imagine that to be in the ballpark for a woman prepping for a show.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 14, 2014)

I can't tell what's on that plate. I see some sort of meat but that's it


----------



## Joliver (Apr 14, 2014)

That looks like a devastating meal.  My god....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 14, 2014)

How much you weigh? My wife went on-stage around 129-130lbs and was eating 1250-1300 cals per day. I ate a bowl of ice cream, and watched.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 14, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> How much you weigh? My wife went on-stage around 129-130lbs and was eating 1250-1300 cals per day. I ate a bowl of ice cream, and watched.



My wife went on stage weighing 243.... But it was for a hotdog eating contest and she didn't even win.. They disqualified her for stealing a hotdog from the guy sitting to her right..



Back to the op, 

DAMN that meal looks tasty


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 14, 2014)

Calorie wise, whats your stats, where are trying to end up at?  Foodwise, on your plate, that os horrible......much better foods, meals, and preparing you can do, to keep some sanity while cutting.


----------



## Hardpr (Apr 14, 2014)

what was that stuff


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 14, 2014)

Hardpr said:


> what was that stuff



I'm pretty sure it's squirell for protein, an avocado, and a chewed up and spit out piece of said squirell.


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 14, 2014)

You guys made my day lmao with the comments . My stats I'm 138 pounds 4"11 tall  caloric intake @ 1640 my trainer sat  down with me and explained it he was laughing his ass off he simplified it for me keep it simple look at your labels your doing protein look at the protein content  26 g per 4 ounces then  you do 4 ounces I think I got it now  my split protein is 153 g split into six or seven meals my carbs are 122 g split into 6 to 7 meals my fat 60 g split into six or seven meals which totals to 1640 cal


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 14, 2014)

shxt.... i would rather 2-3 big/medium sized meals vs 7-8 of those


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 14, 2014)

Ya well I'm trying to speed up my metabolism to burn and make my 10% body fat by competition


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 14, 2014)

lightwt44 said:


> Ya well I'm trying to speed up my metabolism to burn and make my 10% body fat by competition



Meal frequency has no effect on that, sorry to burst the bubble of whomever told you


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 14, 2014)

Then what dose it do ? Food is to flue u and add mass cardio is for wt loss plus your training  w/o


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 14, 2014)

lightwt44 said:


> Then what dose it do ? Food is to flue u and add mass cardio is for wt loss plus your training  w/o



Best bet for your first show - do exactly what your coach says. Check in here with progress and whatnot, but do what he says. If he doesn't get you into contest shape (as in you followed his protocols to the T, didn't cheat, and worked out hard), fire him and get a new one.

There's so much to think about prepping, just let him do his job. Otherwise your head is going to get so twisted, you will be doomed. If he's any good, he will get you into contest shape....meaning sub-10% BF.


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks dieyoungstrong


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 14, 2014)

lightwt44 said:


> Then what dose it do ? Food is to flue u and add mass cardio is for wt loss plus your training  w/o



Meal frequency is personal preference. The thermic effect of food (TEF) is what ppl talk about when mentioning metabolism and speeding it up with more frequent meals. It's always roughly 10% though regardless of meals. Here's an example

1) you eat 6 meals a day at 500calories per meal for 3000 total calories. 10% (for TEF) of each meal is 500cals x 10% = 50cals. Multiply this by the 6meals you ate and you get 300cals burned from the TEF 

2) you eat 2 meals daily at 1500cals per meal again 3000 total calories. 10% for TEF is 1500cals x 10% = 150cals. Multiply by 2 meals you ate and it's he same 300cals from TEF. 

Eat as many times as you want or as few times as you want. You'll need to decide which method (more meals or less meals) allows you more energy in the gym. It's highly individualistic so it's impossible to make blanket statements here.


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 14, 2014)

Im new at this i get information from reading pp on forum trainer ect ill learn as i go for what works for me as with everything else everyone has there own opinion like they have an ass hole )  from there own experiences so if it a blanket statement sorry . Im just trying to get different perspectives you're open to all perspectives of information and you're likely to succeed at one point or another


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 14, 2014)

lightwt44 said:


> Thanks dieyoungstrong



No prob. Feel free to send progress pics. I have an eye like Joe DiMaggio


----------



## CJ (Apr 14, 2014)

I saw a flattened pork chop, a brussel sprout, and some cat puke on that plate!


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol I'm sure


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 17, 2014)

lightwt44 said:


> Then what dose it do ? Food is to flue u and add mass cardio is for wt loss plus your training  w/o



I found the only difference my meal frequencies made was how much of a food baby I walked around with and for how long.  I can eat a 1500 cal meal twice a day but will feel bloated for five hours after it and somewhat lethargic compared to breaking that down into smaller meals.  Otherwise, I never gained or lost weight any differently as long as the total caloric intake was what I needed.


----------

